# Printing Discounted Shipping Labels from PayPal (with no purchase involved)



## Aline (Mar 21, 2015)

Thought I would share this link for printing shipping labels from PayPal:

https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_ship-now

You cannot access this feature by navigating within PayPal because normally you can only print a shipping label when someone has purchased from you via PayPal. 

You can print First Class labels as well as Priority, both at Commercial Base rates (lower than the Post Office and USPS online). To print the label you have to click on 'reprint' for some reason. 

The link takes you to your login page but once you login you are at the label printing page.

Another tip: click on 'printer preferences' to choose if you want to print the receipt along with the label.


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 21, 2015)

Thank you so much for this!  Bookmarked!


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 21, 2015)

Thank you for sharing.  I've tried to do that more time than I care to mention.   I have it saved.   Will be great help.


----------



## Aline (Mar 21, 2015)

It's _so_ useful. I have used it to send priority mail to my family in the UK (and it was even cheaper than Etsy prices).


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks, Aline!  I usually get so frustrated using PayPal that I end up just using the USPS site.  This is way better!  Thanks again for the find - I have it bookmarked.


----------



## Aline (Mar 22, 2015)

You are welcome. I don't know why I didn't share it earlier...:eh:


----------



## Trix (Mar 22, 2015)

Thank you for sharing Aline!  shared it with many ppl I know already!


----------

